# ماستر كونترول شاشة لمس لتحكم بأنظمة / knx/eib من شركة بيركر الالمانية



## باسل العطار (24 يونيو 2012)

*شاشة لم**س تحوي عدد هائل من اوامر التحكم و المؤقتات و العدادات و البوابات المنطقية مخصصة لتحكم بأنظمة KNX/EIB* 

*Function

*The panel is used to display statuses with an KNX/EIB installation and to control system func-tions.
The display elements are shown on a colour TFT monitor at a resolution of 320 x 240 pixels (5.7" / 4,096 colours).
The operating elements are controlled by touching the TFT monitor (touch screen)
.Up to 50 freely-programmable screen pages, each with up to 16 display elements, 
can be used for operation and displaying. 
The maximum total amount of display elements in the panel is 400.
Up to four programmable function keys can be allocated to each display element. 
Both basic functions, such as switching, dimming and blinds, and also complex functions such as value en-coders, date, limit values, etc., can also be configured.Coloured images, in BMP and JPG format, can be included as wallpapers to aid desktop design, and can also be used as icons.The panel also possesses an Ethernet interface.

Various embedded IP protocols allow up to five synchronised and password-protected mailboxes and the text contents of e-mails to be opened. It is also possible to send predefined e-mails. In addition, RSS news feeds can be dis-played on the panel's colour display.The display and operating functions of the panel can be visualised 'from a distance' using easy-to-install PC Client software and can be operated simultaneously (remote communication). The Ethernet interface also permits user-orientated configuration and commissioning of the panel.A synchronisable real-time clock is available for setting up time switch functions and for logging events. Events or any other actions can be forwarded by a switching command using pre-defined e-mails. In addition, the panel can be programmed with up 24 light scenes with 32 actu-ator groups.In addition, the panel can be used to implement a presence simulation and a datalogger func-tionality. The presence simulation can, for example give those outside the impression that a house is lived in, even though the owners are away. The owners can record any simulations over periods of time and play them back at any time.The datalogger provides the option of recording data, received from the KNX/EIB, in various formats, and displaying them on the unit. The data recorded by the datalogger can also be for-warded by e-mail.If necessary, a signalling system can provide a security-orientated system to monitor doors and windows. Up to two different signalling areas (internal / external) can be armed and monitored for break-ins and sabotage. Thus visual and acoustic alarming is possible using additional KNX/EIB components (e.g. switching actuators) in conjunction with alarm encoders (flash light, in-ternal siren).There are appropriate special pages set up for timer switch functions, e-mail boxes, light scenes, fault messages, message list, signalling system and the setup of system functions.Four password levels allow controlled access to different functions. For this one of four pass-word levels can be allocated to each screen.Commissioning can take place both via the bus and via an integrated USB port and also, to a certain extent, via the Ethernet port. The panel can be installed horizontally (preferred) or vertic-ally .

BASEL ALTTAR


----------

